# Hugh Ramsey Nature Park



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Didn't come here last year so started my birding season here.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a great place to take the camera. Nice work on these.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you


----------

